# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Sweet syndroom - Artikel

## Marjon64

Mijn zoon heeft vorige week te horen gekregen dat hij het sweet syndroom heeft. Over deze aandoening is weinig bekend en voorlopig zit hij aan de prednison.
Zijn er mensen die ervaringen hebben met deze aandoening ?

----------


## Luuss0404



----------


## chloetje

ik heb een regelmatige terugkeer van het sweet syndroom en is op zyn minste leuk wil dit dan zeggen dat ik een inwendige kanker heb zoals leukemie heb myn bloed al laten onderzoeken en had wel een verhoogd aantal witte bloedcellen heb wel wat schrik daar myn zoontje aan leukemie overleden is wat kan ik doen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo chloetje,
Allereerst erg naar om te lezen dat jou zoon aan leukemie is overleden, ik hoop dat je dat inmiddels een plek hebt kunnen geven....
Vervelend dat je terugkerend last blijft houden van het Sweet Syndroom  :Frown:  In het artikel hierboven staat wel dat als het vaak terugkeert men bedacht moet zijn dat het een inwendige tumor kan zijn.
Je geeft aan dat het bloedonderzoek een verhoogd aantal witte bloedcellen aangeeft, heeft de huisarts daar verder niks over gezegd? Ik zou me met jou geschiedenis verder laten onderzoeken en/of laten doorverwijzen, dan heb je in elk geval (tijdelijk) zekerheid.
Heel veel succes en sterkte! 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## chlowser

he luus een dikke danku van chlowser voordien chloetje en hop morgen naar de oncoloog en hopelyk kan deze my helpen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey chlowser,

Ik hoop ook dat de oncoloog je vandaag kan helpen!
Laat je weten hoe het is afgelopen?
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## stuiver

Hallo,
Ik zie dat er nog meer mensen zijn met sweet, met een uiteenlopend verhaal... Ik heb begin april gehoord dat de vlekken en bulten die ik had het sweet syndroom bleek te zijn.
Ben nu prednisolon aan het afbouwen en afwachten hoe verder... Echt veel kan het ziekenhuis niet vertellen, bloeduitslagen waren goed dus niks om zorgen over te maken. Maar toch fijn om te horen hoe mensen het zelf ervaren.
In ieder geval heel veel sterkte aan de mensen die minder goed bericht hebben gehad.

----------

